# Old yellow birch coffee table



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

My buddy and I just finished this coffee table. Nothing real intricate on the design but we used some neat old growth yellow birch for the table top. His brother is a great finish painter and had a neat idea. In one of the pics, you can see there was some drying cracks radiating away from the red knot. He used a lighter colored filler in the cracks and then finish sanding. The filler highlighted nicely and made it look like rays coming off the eye of the knot. We just did the same thing on a countertop piece that had some birdseye but also had some drying defect. After planing and sanding it down, we used the same process to make "rays" in the wood. I kind of regret some of the stuff I've thrown into the "defect" bin in the shop because it came out of the kiln with some drying cracks.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very Nice JP.
Beautiful wood, nice finish. Nice looking table, now where's the coffee?:laughing:
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks good.

Gerry


----------



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

Mike - No coffee allowed on the coffee table!!!!


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 11, 2009)

is there glass on top of the wood or is that the finish coat???


----------

